# Bulova Acutron



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Have been hankering for one of these for some time now

I am watching several Accutrons on Ebay mostly from the US

where they seem very popular

what pitfalls should I be looking out for ?

what model should I go for, Spaceview or Deepsea/Snorkel ?

what should I be reading/looking at for more info

any help would be much appreciated

Regards "Shiny"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm in the process of re-vamping the Accutron part of my site, so it is still a work-in-progress but see if it helps...and there are a few links on the Intro page:

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/bulova/index/index.php

There are 2 main movements: 214 series and 218 series. If you go for a 214 based watch, make sure it is running and preferably serviced...usually more expensive to repair a 214 based watch than a 218 one. All 214s are back set; all 218s have a conventional crown at 3 or 4.

Spaceviews are a mine field: lots of conversions, some good, some not so good. If you're after an original Spaceview, you'll need help to determine whether it really is original or a conversion. There were no 218 based Spaceviews...only 214 ones.

Snorkels/Deep Seas belong to the 218 series. Cant help you decide which model to go for, there are literally hundreds of different designs in the 218 series. 218 based models are generally larger diameter than the earlier 214...latter can be quite small.

Hope this helps a little. I have quite a large collection of Accutrons.


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Silverhawk,

Many thanks for pointing me in the right diection

Much to contemplate and learn on this Marque

May well call on your expertise when I have refined my search

if thats OK

Regards "shiny"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

shinybryan said:


> May well call on your expertise when I have refined my search
> 
> if thats OK


Sure...no problem.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just a reminder as Paul forgot to mention it their is a 219 model as well. not so well made as the 214/218s having only a single coil operation but in general just as accurate as it,s twin coil counterparts but slightly rarer. this is a pic of the movement.


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Shiny,

Paul really knows his stuff on these watches and he will gladly help you he is a good guy I have a Bulova 666 Deep Sea and I also have an Accutron Astronaut and i love them both :cheers:

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Just a reminder as Paul forgot to mention it their is a 219 model as well.


No, didn't forgot Ken, that's why I said "There are 2 *main* movements: 214 series and 218 series.". Besides the 219s, I didn't mention 2210, 224 or 230 either


----------



## Pegwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm in the process of re-vamping the Accutron part of my site, so it is still a work-in-progress but see if it helps...and there are a few links on the Intro page:
> 
> http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/bulova/index/index.php
> 
> ...


Paul,

Bulova did actually make 218 spaceviews. They are not very attractive in my opinion.










Pegwood


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree with you there pegwood that is not nice


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

andyarmitage said:


> I agree with you there pegwood that is not nice


I agree as well. 

Pegwood, was that marketed by Bulova as a "Spaceview"? It looks more like a skeletonized watch, much like a certain forum member's Wittnauer below...although the Wittnauer looks a lot nice IMHO:


----------



## Pegwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Pegwood, was that marketed by Bulova as a "Spaceview"? It looks more like a skeletonized watch, much like a certain forum member's Wittnauer below...although the Wittnauer looks a lot nice IMHO:


Paul, could Bulova call it anything other than a spaceview  ?

Anthony


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Pegwood said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Pegwood, was that marketed by Bulova as a "Spaceview"? It looks more like a skeletonized watch, much like a certain forum member's Wittnauer below...although the Wittnauer looks a lot nice IMHO:
> ...


 :notworthy: :notworthy: Thanks Anthony! [note to myself: correct my website :crybaby: )


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Well it appears you can learn something new every day, that is the first 218 spaceview i have ever seen,i think it must be quite rare.And as said before not a great looker.


----------



## jjoel (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm new here, and I've just started collecting tuning fork watches, but I'm well pleased with my Astronaut Mk II (a 218 variant, as I understand it). That Electro Chron is dazzling, perhaps the prettiest Wittnauer I've seen. The selling point with me for the Astronaut was the extra hour hand.

Joel


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jjoel said:


> I'm new here, and I've just started collecting tuning fork watches


Welcome Joel :rltb:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

jjoel said:


> I'm new here, and I've just started collecting tuning fork watches
> 
> Joel


They're amazing!!!!

I am watching about five Bulova Accutron's now.. one from my birth year.. I really need to leave it alone for the moment but *I CAN'T!!!!* :bangin: :crybaby: :lol:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

what is it with a lot of the US sellers of Accutrons on ebay? some of them seem to be asking very inflated prices or am I missing some subtlety here. I can understand the Spaceview, Astronaut etc. being v.collectible but the more standard watches? are Bulova / Accutrons viewed slightly differently in the States?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I blame it all on enthusiasts on internet forums hyping them up h34r:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I think Accutrons are cr*p I wouldn't pay more than Â£25 for one  anyone agree?


----------



## jjoel (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, Paul, for the welcome note. I am fascinated by how much there is to learn and how involved you folks are with the hobby. The forum strikes me as much like the Jag-Lovers group, who are always quick to offer a word of encouragement and incisive advice when some total stranger needs some help. BTW,I enjoy your own website.

Joel


----------



## jjoel (Aug 25, 2009)

handlehall said:


> what is it with a lot of the US sellers of Accutrons on ebay? some of them seem to be asking very inflated prices or am I missing some subtlety here. I can understand the Spaceview, Astronaut etc. being v.collectible but the more standard watches? are Bulova / Accutrons viewed slightly differently in the States?


This is mostly speculation on my part, because I've not been a watch collector for that long, but I sense a bit of "home town pride" in the reaction here in the US. There is some fantastic puffery in the language of some of the websites devoted to Accutron-worship, and while I find the technology fascinating, the style is not necessarily present in a lot of Accutrons. Remember, the only other home-grown watch many Americans heard of was the Timex; Hamilton and Elgin were unknown to them. For me personally, the road to an Accutron was backward; after I got my first f300, I started learning about the Bulova product.

Joel


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

jjoel said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > what is it with a lot of the US sellers of Accutrons on ebay? some of them seem to be asking very inflated prices or am I missing some subtlety here. I can understand the Spaceview, Astronaut etc. being v.collectible but the more standard watches? are Bulova / Accutrons viewed slightly differently in the States?
> ...


I think you are right about the pride thing and quite right too! but just wonder if they get anywhere near the BIN prices on some lots.Anyway after being outbid on a number of accutrons I am now awaiting delivery of (uk sourced) Hamilton Electric.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

handlehall said:


> I am now awaiting delivery of (uk sourced) Hamilton Electric.


Which model? :huh:

Not many of us on here collect them....but I've got about 40 different ones now  . Bill (watchnutz) probably has more.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > I am now awaiting delivery of (uk sourced) Hamilton Electric.
> ...


It's the Cal645 that Roy was selling - not saying I'm going to collect electrics exclusively though; maybe a couple including an accutron to keep the f300 that you serviced company


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

handlehall said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > handlehall said:
> ...


Ah...that's not an electric (American movement) but an electronic (Swiss movement)...quite different.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I'm pretty new to this - just as well I *wasn't* collecting electrics :blush: ah well back to reading your site then!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

handlehall said:


> Well I'm pretty new to this - just as well I *wasn't* collecting electrics :blush: ah well back to reading your site then!


If I'm honest, the Swiss-made ESA Dynotron movements in these Hamilton electronics are so much better than the earlier electric movements, so you still have a good one on its way to you...but it doesn't have as much history associated with it.


----------



## jjoel (Aug 25, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm pretty new to this - just as well I *wasn't* collecting electrics :blush: ah well back to reading your site then!
> ...


I apologize for posting this so late, but I had to sing the National Anthem with my fellow Barbershoppers tonight. I think the point is relevant even if you boys are now asleep. I was strongly warned by a shop whom I trust in Florida (their dealings with me have been honest to a fault), not to buy a Hamilton electric, even though they had one for sale, unless I knew precisely what I was getting into. They could tell I was a newbie, and they knew from my other business I was mostly an Omega man. They regard the electrics as only fit for a passionate Hamilton collector.

Joel


----------

